# Noisy images even with ISO 100?



## jacob.frankovic (Jan 3, 2018)

Hey, I am using Canon EOS 80D. Everything is perfect with this camera, but I just think that the images are too noisy even at low iso. Examples will tell you more. What do you think about it? Am I doing any mistake or its just any bad setting applied? Thank you for your advices.

Here is an example: 1/320; f 5,0; ISO 160; Lens: 18-135 IS USM


----------



## Braineack (Jan 3, 2018)

I see jpg compression, no noise.


----------



## Destin (Jan 3, 2018)

Agreed. There is no noise to speak of in that image.


----------



## KmH (Jan 3, 2018)

Uh.
ISO 160 isn't ISO 100.
ISO 160 is close to being 2/3 of a stop from ISO 100.

Also the darker a part of the image is the less image data (light) each pixel gathers which makes the SNR (Signal to Noise Ratio) go down.
Digital Camera Image Noise: Concept and Types


----------



## beagle100 (Jan 4, 2018)

yep, blame those jpegs
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## jaomul (Jan 4, 2018)

Just be aware that if you underexposed a photo there likely will be more noise even at low iso, better to use iso 250 and get exposure good than 100 and be underexposed and then push to get the light right. This is more or less always true with jpegs. If you shoot raw you will not be penalised so much


----------



## beagle100 (Jan 4, 2018)

jaomul said:


> Just be aware that if you underexposed a photo there likely will be more noise even at low iso, better to use iso 250 and get exposure good than 100 and be underexposed and then push to get the light right. This is more or less always true with jpegs. If you shoot raw you will not be penalised so much



true, shooting in raw and processing will help with ISO 100 (or 250)  jpg "noise"
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 4, 2018)

The image you posted doesn't help since there's no context.  Is it a 100% crop? 50%? 500%?

What processing was done in post?  What is the original image size?  Any downsizing or resizing done?


----------



## john.margetts (Jan 4, 2018)

To me, it looks like an exercise in pixel peeping. If you blow any image up enough, you will see all sorts - soft image, pixels, fringing, artefacts, etc. You should be judging your images at the size they are intended to be viewed at, not magnified.


----------



## lance70 (Jan 8, 2018)

I agree with the others, is this a 100% crop or what exactly are we looking at?  I shoot with the 80D all the time and it does a good job in that department for a dx body. It's not going to compete with a full frame at higher ISO but this picture for instance I shot with the 80D at ISO 1000 in a poorly lit bar.


----------

